# Ligaments still present at kidding?



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Just wondering, last Saturday I had a doe kid without much warning. My husband said she was starting to act "wierd" so I checked her ligaments. They were rock solid. She was acting funny so I kept a close eye on her. An hour later her water broke, shortly after that she had a healthy set of twins, buck and doe. Her ligaments never softened, they were there, easily able to be felt through her kidding. 

I always used softening of the ligaments as a sign of impending birth, but do they always soften? Was my doe an oddball? I have had seven other does kid so far this spring and they all lost their ligaments prior to kidding. Now I am terrified that I may miss the last three does kidding if their ligaments don't soften. The last three are all CAE positive, so I have to be there. Ready to start sleeping in the barn again!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is the strangest thing? You're positive you were feeling her ligaments? :scratch:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wondering the same here because when my does are ready, the ligs are gone and my fingers sink in like she has a bowl of jello around her tail head


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep wondering the same here. But I GUESS it is possible


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

We had the same thing happen to us this year. She was a first time freshner and I think she got ramed on her side by another doe sending her into premature labor. She was due a week after. Her ligs were still there and the baby was too big to be delivered. We had to take her to the vet and lost the baby.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

This was my does second kidding. I know she freshened last year for the first time. I have no info on that birth from the people I bought her from. She was only three days early this year. It is always possible that one of the other does rammed her, even if I didn't see anything happen. She had an easy time kidding and both kids were (still are!) healthy. 

So far she is the only one of our does to ever not lose their ligaments. She has always been a weird girl though! It is hard not to love the goat that is not quite right in the head.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I never heard of such a thing....but ...with goats... you can never say never.... :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very true Pam. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Very true Pam. :laugh:


 :thumbup: :hi5: :laugh:


----------

